# Top Fuel dragster slot cars?



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Good morning, I'm interested in building a top fuel dragster slot car. I've seen the vintage AFX dragsters......but I'm interested in doing something a bit more modern. Does anyone know of a company that makes a resin modern day top fuel rail body to fit on one of these vintage AFX dragster chassis? Perhaps a lexan body???

I'd also be interested in obtaining a vintage AFX dragster chassis too.....if anyone has one to part with. THANKS, Brian :wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Seems like an inline motor chassis design would lend itself to the narrow body requirements of a top fuel dragster much better than a TJet/AFX. But both have been used. Maybe poke around here: 
http://www.slotcars.org/hodra/framed.htm
http://www.sluggercan.com/

Warning: Visiting Slugger's site will turn you into a big time drag fan even if you aren't one already.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Seems like an inline motor chassis design would lend itself to the narrow body requirements of a top fuel dragster much better than a TJet/AFX. But both have been used. Maybe poke around here:
> http://www.slotcars.org/hodra/framed.htm
> http://www.sluggercan.com/
> 
> Warning: Visiting Slugger's site will turn you into a big time drag fan even if you aren't one already.



It's too late....I'm already a huge drag racing fan :jest: I'm slowly building up my first HO drag car......in fact my motor just arrived this past weekend while I was in Florida........ I'd like to build at least one top fuel style rail to run........


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

You could always get ambitious and build your own out of sheet styreen or lexan. The body for my pancake powered dragster is made of the sheet styreen. And I also have one that I made out of that overhead projecter paper, the RC lexan paint sticks to it an it's cheeper than lexan. Just kinda fold it like a paper airplane and put the wings together with double stick tape.


----------



## Bob Weichbrodt (Jan 26, 2004)

Wasn't somebody making a dragster body and maybe a funy car body a while back??? I think it was V-Jack Racing or something like that. I seen to recall Tony Tusing at Victory Lane Hobbies in Essex, MD. had them. Maybe check with Bud's HO Cars and see if he has them.

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
W-S, NC


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

V-Jack out of Maryland is long time defunct. Gotta make your own! Styrene is the key! Make /draw thin cardboard templates, cut out, scribes plastic, cut out each piece, glue up, reinforce...yes, tedious but worth it!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

newbombturk said:


> V-Jack out of Maryland is long time defunct. Gotta make your own! Styrene is the key! Make /draw thin cardboard templates, cut out, scribes plastic, cut out each piece, glue up, reinforce...yes, tedious but worth it!



Rocky, THANKS for the info........I was hoping not to have to scratchbuild the body....but hey, no biggie...... You know....sitting here thinking as I type....I bet I could make a nice body out of sheet aluminum.....thin guage of course.

THANKS to everyone with thier ideas and suggestions........ NOW I've just gotta get one of those longer "rail" type AFX chassis to even begin with....


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

you could get some one with a vacuum form set up to make you one out of lexan thats what i did to build mine.made a dodge fever body to put over my super g plus neo powered dragster havent run it yet .you could get a modern hot wheels type dragster and use it as a mold. working on a pancake one but useing a plain magna traction instead of a specialty chassis .imo. but see the bodys you are talking about once in a while in my travels


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

luke the duke said:


> you could get some one with a vacuum form set up to make you one out of lexan thats what i did to build mine.made a dodge fever body to put over my super g plus neo powered dragster havent run it yet .you could get a modern hot wheels type dragster and use it as a mold. working on a pancake one but useing a plain magna traction instead of a specialty chassis .imo. but see the bodys you are talking about once in a while in my travels


I did find a vacum former machine at a yard sale this past weekend for $5.......it's one of those that are sold at ToysRUs......but it uses plastic molds to form stuff.......so I've gotta figure out a way to use it without those plastic blocks.

I really want to stay with pancake motors........That's why I'm after one of those long wheelbase dragster chassis.....all I need is the friggin chassis and I'll be set :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Brian, I have the front piece for a dragster. I believe that it will connect to any of the specialty chassis's. Willing to trade for something. Drop me a private message and we can talk.

Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> Brian, I have the front piece for a dragster. I believe that it will connect to any of the specialty chassis's. Willing to trade for something. Drop me a private message and we can talk.
> 
> Jeff



Jeff, I just sent you a PM man....lmk... :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Brian,

Right back at you, man. I am at work right now so I will not be able to check until later this afternoon. LMK 

Jeff


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Here are some pics...*

Brian, Hope you can see how this goes together... I will include the small screw that locks this to the chassis. I sent you a PM with my address.

Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> Brian, Hope you can see how this goes together... I will include the small screw that locks this to the chassis. I sent you a PM with my address.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, Thanks for those pics man.....I'll PM you back...THANKS for the trade man! :thumbsup:


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

*Vacuum Former*

Those old Mattell "vac-u-former" machines aren't going to do the job for you. Not enough pull strength or vacuum power in 'em. You either have to purchase an industrial vacuum former or try one of these at: www.warmplastic.com

They work but I never liked the idea of using my household oven. An old spare toaster oven maybe but never an oven where food is prepared/cooked. 
Get the old hoover or shop vac and you are in like flynn!
P.S. I use an industrial vacuum former to make my flaming shark drag bods!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

newbombturk said:


> Those old Mattell "vac-u-former" machines aren't going to do the job for you. Not enough pull strength or vacuum power in 'em. You either have to purchase an industrial vacuum former or try one of these at: www.warmplastic.com
> 
> They work but I never liked the idea of using my household oven. An old spare toaster oven maybe but never an oven where food is prepared/cooked.
> Get the old hoover or shop vac and you are in like flynn!
> P.S. I use an industrial vacuum former to make my flaming shark drag bods!



Actually, this vacum former isn't a Mattel brand item.....it's some other company. I wondered if it might work.......so for $5 I figured I'd take a chance that I might eventually use it someday. 

I've seen plans online before on how to construct your own vacu former machine......I've just never taken the time to delve into it...........maybe soon I'll get the chance to finally make one.

Rocky, I read on the other board that you were swamped with orders for your bodies........when you get a big stock of them again you should post the link for your site here.....as I'm sure there's alot of guys here that would love to buy some. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Brian, Just a note to let you know that the rail assembly is on its way. Went out this afternoon, Priority Mail, you should see it in a couple days. Good luck with the Dragster Project... Post some pics when you get it finished.

Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> Hey Brian, Just a note to let you know that the rail assembly is on its way. Went out this afternoon, Priority Mail, you should see it in a couple days. Good luck with the Dragster Project... Post some pics when you get it finished.
> 
> Jeff


Dang that was fast man....you didn't have to send that piece via Priority.....first class would have fine man to save some $$$. I've got the Bats ready to go out.....just waiting to ship them out with another package......which I have ready to go....so my wife will make a PO run tomorrow. THANKS! :thumbsup: 

Give me a bit of time to work on the car...but YES....I will post some pics......I've got some current projects that I need to share with you guys already...


----------

